# Albino Ice Blue?



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

So I think this is a Albino Ice Blue. The second picture is a little blurry. Please help identify.Thanks!


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I would say Metriaclima greshakei albino and it looks like a female if adult or juvenile coloration.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

ACC in NC said:


> I would say Metriaclima greshakei albino and it looks like a female if adult or juvenile coloration.


Looks more like a juvenile male. In my experience, the females are more orange, their dorsals fins are nearly the same color as their body.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

That what I thought but I just wanted to make sure, thanks for the help!


----------

